# More on Driverless Tractors...



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Now if they can come up with something to load and unload hay without a operator. 

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/growing-technology/why-driverless-tractors-suddenly-seem-inevitable/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

When the autonomous semi kills someone who is responsible? Manufacturer, dealer, "driver", owner, or all of the above?

The idea of an autonomous tractor I see. Able to be used in controlled area.

A vehicle? When they start aelling them I should go to law school. $$$$$$$. I got a good question: does the truck choose to kill itself (hit the ditch) or take out someone else?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It does a quick analysis of the person driving the car, if they are deemed "asset" .....ditch. If they are deemed "liability" ..... Well, they ain't gonna make it.....

Hopefully the republicans are in office when this decision come to fruition


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

I'd like to see how they navigate some of these high altitude passes autominously, Wolf Creek pass,Rabbit ears pass, Red mountain pass, just to name a few. My Pa in law goes over red mountain pass regularily and tells me of having to be in the oncoming lane on a switchback so his trailer tires are on the yellow line on the inside lane. If a tractor trailer rig is on that kind of curve how would it know what is coming at it while it is taking up both sides. I am sure they are considering that, but it makes me think of the tractor world when I am talking to engineers at JD about a tractor problem at elevations at 7000+ and they can't believe tractors are running at that elevation. They have to be considering that the world is not flat and straight. And that makes me think of satellite connections, what happens if the gps loses signal? does it shut down in the middle of the road or have the capabilities to pull off?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Not to mention ice and snow.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

It might not work in hilly high elevations very good. Heck my gps on my hilly land is never 100%. Too much elevation difference too fast. For example the gps tells me the elevation difference between the two gates is anywhere from 60-170 feet. Everytime it will tell me something different.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Driverless vehicles? We're all frickin doomed...


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> It does a quick analysis of the person driving the car, if they are deemed "asset" .....ditch. If they are deemed "liability" ..... Well, they ain't gonna make it.....
> Hopefully the republicans are in office when this decision come to fruition


You watch too much Person of Interest Dawg.

Sadly, I thought the same thing....


----------

